# Lightroom Mobile on Android, will not upload photos.



## JohnFrancis1 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Mobile Operating System:*  iOS / Android

*Desktop Operating System:*

*Question or Description of Problem: When taking photos using the Lightroom Mobile app on my Pixel phone, the photos will not upload to the cloud. The app shows “photos pending” and appears to be trying to upload them, but nothing happens, they never get there. Does anyone else have this problem? I’m sure it has worked in the past. I also use the app on my iPad and it works fine. The files are dng....I would be grateful for any help!
Further to this, l have signed out of the app, intending to sign back in and see if that made any difference. I am unable to sign in, I’m getting a message, “no network connection”. There is a network connection, the*


----------

